# Weird CPU usage on 8.0-RELEASE + some other stuff



## Zare (Dec 10, 2009)

I've upgraded my laptop's 7.2-R to 8.0-R recently.

What i'm seeing is non-idle CPU usage while the computer is idle, up to 12% sometimes, which is quite heavy (CPU is Pentium 4M @ 1.6GHz).

Processes that are using it are X and devd.
I'm using WindowMaker, no logon manager, i have hal, dbus, ssh, geli, cups, and Linux ABI enabled in rc.conf.

Probably hal is querying some devices constantly, but it was all normal under 7.2. I want to use hal because i'm hooking / dehooking USB keyboard/mouse/stuff all the time on the laptop.

What's more weird, Opera does 100% CPU usage, all the time. Perhaps it's connected to the problem above.

Another issue would be Flash9, it's all ok and stable but it's going 2-3 FPS for Youtube videos (no HQ, no HD, no fullscreen), and there is no sound. Sound is not releated to library version mistargeting that was spoken of in other topic...ldd says every linkage is ok.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2009)

What display driver are you using for X?


----------



## Zare (Dec 10, 2009)

nVidia 96.43.13, configured to use agpgart with nvagp failover.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 10, 2009)

Zare said:
			
		

> What i'm seeing is non-idle CPU usage while the computer is idle, up to 12% sometimes


Run *top* under X and see exactly what processes (e.g. is it *Xorg*?) are using a lot of CPU. Close X and repeat.
Try *forcestop*ing HAL and D-Bus. Yes HAL polls H/W every 2 seconds (even mice) but it shouldn't use more than 4-5%.



			
				Zare said:
			
		

> Opera does 100% CPU usage, all the time


Opera 10 does that from time to time. Try *Tools* > *Delete Private Data...* then close it. Does it go 100% when you run it again?



			
				Zare said:
			
		

> Another issue would be Flash9, it's all ok and stable but it's going 2-3 FPS for Youtube videos (no HQ, no HD, no fullscreen), and there is no sound.


H/W acceleration (driver) problem. If acceleration can be disabled, try that. Read nVidia's man (if it has any) to find out how.


----------



## Zare (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, it's Xorg, and obviously, there's no such usage when it ain't running.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 14, 2009)

So, have you tried disabling H/W acceleration?


----------



## Zare (Dec 15, 2009)

I've switched drivers, using nv this time.
Same thing. Xorg wastes CPU and Flash is slow as hell.


----------



## lyuts (Nov 7, 2010)

I had a similar problem when kwin and Xorg (and later hald) heavily used CPU just right after my login even if I run any application. The reason for that was powerd. I used it and set *dev.cpu.0.freq* in sysctl.conf in order to reduce the performance, because my laptop was overheating. After diabling powerd and removing that dev.cpu.0.freq option the issue seems to disappear.


----------

